# Not so crazy cutting boards and such



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

For those of us with simpler minds may I submit: Herb I shall one day try your sampling sure looks like fun to do but for now I shall continue with a simpler not so crazy approach. I did do one with 4 wood types but don't have a picture of it right now and will get it posted later.

If any of you have never done one of these they are really easy and fun to do so take a shot.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are good...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you Stick, I've seen your work and you are too my friend


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice design variations. They look great.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice Jerry, I broke my addiction to making cutting boards awhile back. They are so much fun to make and I would have 4-5 of them glued up at a time. Everyone in my family has has one I think and I was giving them away. I donated some to the local school auctions and they brought up to $125. , the schools were contacting me to submit them every year. Finally had to move on to other things. 
Looks like you did a good job getting all the points of the squares to touch.It is not only creative but it hones a persons woodworking skills. Do you have a drum sander to sand them after glue up?

Herb


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope just my deWalt 735 and take easy, real easy.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Jerry.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive work Jerry . The 5th pic is definately my favorite


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I love that _'Aztec'_ design, Jerry!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Very impressive work Jerry . The 5th pic is definately my favorite


nawwwwww...
thy are all my favorite...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> nawwwwww...
> thy are all my favorite...


Stick your right, but I just love the pattern on that particular one


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That pattern was a mistake fixed, it was supposed to be a chess board but I forgot the 4th maple row so to salvage it I staggered the rows and that is what I ended up with.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

xplorx4 said:


> That pattern was a mistake fixed, it was supposed to be a chess board but I forgot the 4th maple row so to salvage it I staggered the rows and that is what I ended up with.


Yes it's a unique looking pattern to me and I really like it . I find it funny that it's the result of a mistake lol


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Someone once said that the difference between a novice woodworker and a more advance woodworker is the ability to hide one's mistakes.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Strange; we're all hypnotized by #5, the Aztec one(?).


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I find the end grain projects most fascinating. I can see the jointer and planer are your friends with projects like these.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Tom ,these are not considered end grain in that the grain is running with the board. I have done lots of end grain boards.
I have read of disastrous results running end grain thru planers. 
The drum sander is your friend or a good belt sander. Scrapers are also useful to get a final finish. 
I use the Preformax (Jet now) drum sander.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually Herb number 3 is end grain and I did several after that all were run through my DeWalt 735 at the slower feed rate taking very small cuts, it can be done however there is a danger of a major kick back if not done properly I will agree the drum sander would be best.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, I missed that Jerry, You sure did a nice job on those,my favorite is the last one, the walnut grain really stands out. 
Did you do the globes too? 

Still stand by my cautious opinion of sizing end grain on a planer, the DW735 is a terrific machine I had one for several years, the noise finally got to me and I went to a 15" Delta, now have a Delta 12" lunch box which I seldom use. but use the Performax constantly.


----------

